# Petland Langley



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

I dropped by Petland in Langley yesterday for the first time in close to a year and was really pleasantly surprised. 

Their big display tank is nicely scaped, all of their fish seemed to be fairly healthy. They also had an excellent selection of plants and fish. I've been going to Petland for many years now, and I cant remember the last time I've walked into Petland and been impressed. Yesterday however, I was thoroughly impressed. The entire fish department was pristine, with great livestock variety.

I spent at least 30 minutes before talking to one of the staff named Kevin (Algae Beater?), and i found out that he is now in charge of the fish department. Now, i consider myself to be fairly adept in the hobby and I walked into the store with just the intention of friendly conversation, but it was quickly obvious that Kevin was exceedingly knowledgeable; particularly with regards to plants. In fact, much of the stores plants were supplied by he himself which I think really shows his effort and investment in the department. He tells me he still has a lot more work he wants to do to the place so I have no doubt that we can expect even more from him and Petland in the future. Hopefully petland gives him the funding he deserves to take the department to the next level. Thanks again kevin for making my visit a great experience

So i just want to reiterate, Petland is under new management and the fish department has seen a significant improvement. I just wanted to share my experience because I not aware of ANY other quality LFS in Langley which is really rather sad. 

If you get the chance, do drop by and take a look. Id really like to see petland and other LFS establish themselves and the only way to do so is to support your LFS.


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

I heard there was a cichlid specialty store open in that area too can't remember the name but maybe that's why. Either way I'll have to check them both out one day here...


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Kevin is doing a great job bring back the fish room to the high standards that most folks like to see in a LFS.
Also they have some salt water and he's hoping to expand that as well.
I was in there a few weeks back and was not aware the store is under new management. News to me.


----------



## Bunny (Oct 13, 2013)

Oh! You mean the Pet Superstore? Google maps streetview shows that its the same address for the PetLand as the Pet Superstore. The tall lanky fish guy really knows his stuff. Also knows his lizard/herp stuff - sold us our bearded dragon along with actually good advice (unusual to get from a pet store :lol: )


----------

